# PT111 Slide Lock



## Hemi (May 13, 2009)

I have a PT111 and I am having some issues with the rounds hitting the slide lock and bumping it to the point that the slide stays locked open after each round fired. I have tried 3 different loads and all of them have this issue. I believe it is a tolerance problem but I was hoping some one might have had the same problem. Any suggestions other than a new gun? 

On a side note, I shipped it to Taurus for an unrelated repair and they did not note this issue, although it was doing it when I sent it off ( at the time I thought what was being repaired on the gun was causing this issue, not the case).

Any help iis greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hemi (May 13, 2009)

To follow up my own thread for future reference:

After some inspection I determined the issue to be related to the after market clip. The clip was made by Taurus and was the extended pinky rest variety. At first I swapped out the followers from a Mec Gar clip that worked with the gun. This did not have any effect on the slide lock issue. Therefor the problem must lie within the structural design of the clip. My faith in Taurus has been saved and my little PT111 is working properly again. 

On a side note, any one else experience this issue with an aftermarket clip?


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I've not had any experiences like yours, but thanks for the follow up on what went wrong. Glad it's working again. :smt023


----------

